# My feline might be getting close...



## KandleLore (Jun 18, 2004)

I have a female feline 3yrs old. She escaped april 20th around 10 pm. We finally caught her and got her back in the house april 21st a little before 6am. She went to the vet 17 days later, who said she was pregnant. I was under the impression that babies could be felt at a later date, not so soon.

She's been weird the last few weeks. This last week, she's WON'T let me out of her sight. She wants IN my lap, or within eye sight of me. She meows a lot if I don't stay in one place. She wants to be near me at all times. 

I have two other cats. One my cat grew up with. The other cat, moved in before MyRage escaped. The one that moved in, Myth, is a calico, and was my first kitten, but my parents wouldn't let me take her when I moved to a different town, so she stayed with them. 

My mom passed away, my dad moved from that house, so Mystyc moved in with us. MyRage and Mystyc were starting to play, and be friends. And just out of the blue one day, MyRage started attacking, and chasing Mystyc away from me. If Mystyc walks into our bedroom, and I don't have ahold of MyRage, she will run after her, attack her, and make her leave. Mystyc is a very dominant, feisty cat. as well as 3 years older than MyRage. MyRage is definately the bottom cat. She's been submissive to every cat she came in contact with.

MyRage isn't really noticably fatter, but she is thicker. I thought I felt movement in her belly, but I really can't be sure. I'm in denial that she is having kittens, but she's on kitten food now, mostly. She's got a few boxes set up with old sheets & towels. We've been locking her in our bedroom when we leave. There is a master bath in there, where we keep her food, and the closet in the master bath, is her own private potty box. Her nipples are now very noticably pink. It doesn't look like they are full of milk though  

She has been bathing herself almost constantly if she isn't eating, pottying, following me, or just walking aorund. any time she sits down, she starts another bath... LOL it's pretty cute. 

She does seem to be lumpy in the belly area. As I said though, I thought I felt movement, but I wasn't sure if it was her breathing, the twitching of her tail, or what... I am working on seeing if I can pay a vet on my next paycheck, so she can check her out today. Unfortunately I get paid on Sunday. 

Well thanks for listening, any advice, signs to look for, things i can do to make her comfy. She doesn't seem to be having any problems getting comfy, but... I've never had a baby, I don't know what it is like.

thanks


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

She may try to start a nesting spot- so watch out in the waldrobe!
Besdie roughly knowing the due date of vienna she gave very few signs that she was ready to give birth. She bit my hand very lightly the evening she gave birth- to think back it was her telling me she was ready, but I didnt pick up on it.

Ill move this to breeding aswell.


----------



## KandleLore (Jun 18, 2004)

thankyou, I wasn't sure if it should be in breeding or not, lol. I'm watching for any out of the ordinary things that she does, so far, she's just weird. She changes from day to day too... thankyou


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I was just looking at your dates of when she escaped/was caught. It would put her at roughly the 61st day of gestation. Cats are pregnant for roughly 63-65 days, sometimes more vienna went on for 73 days and that was with a litter of 6! It can sometimes be shorter too.


----------



## KandleLore (Jun 18, 2004)

I have great news, we have a mobile vet on her way, she'll be here in about 15 minutes!!! I'm glad she'll be looked at. MyRage is acting kinda funny, not super funny, just more klingy than yesterday. 

thanks


----------



## KandleLore (Jun 18, 2004)

The vet came. She's healthy. The vet noted a swelling in her mammery glands. But she felt no kittens.

thankyou for your help.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She probably had a false pregnancy. Although we all love kittens, it would be wise to get her spayed now. I'm glad all worked out for you. 

The only problem I can see is if she had a kitten up under her ribs, which would require an x-ray to detect.


----------



## KandleLore (Jun 18, 2004)

She should have had them three days ago, and she started acting like she might be going into heat. BUT!!!!!! She does have kittens now, not hers though. She is fostering them


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's sweet! My precious Pixie had a foster mother too. I think you'd enjoy reading this:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t ... ies+rescue


----------



## KandleLore (Jun 18, 2004)

aaaawwwww, that is so sweet  Kinda sad, but sweet.

Rage is doing good with the babies. One baby looks like his butt is sore. It's red, and he whines when Rage licks it. I've taken a million pics of them though. 

I posted about them, description of them. I need to know how old they are. The thread is called... 
false pregnancy and abandoned kittens 

thanks for the link to the story, it was really sweet


----------



## KandleLore (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Three fierce little kittens, trying to look rough and tough! But they can't! They're just adorable! Rage certainly is doing a good job with them.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Oh, the joy of life - how much more beautiful than this can it get - they are wonders and the momma is an angel!


----------

